# Some advice needed here girls.



## Sammilb (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi all the subject says it all really.

With Christmas coming up I'm not sure whats gonna happen. Let me explain, a few months ago my DH fell out with his mother (who is a alcoholic and becomes verbally and physically abusive when ******). Everytime shes drunk if theres anything that has upset her and angered her she takes it out on my DH and has in the past been verbally abusive and threatened me! and the only thing that stopped me from punching this woman into the following week was my DH means the world to me! (however he did support me and protect me). And you guessed it her same recent behaviour being verbally abusive on the phone towards my DH was the reason he didn't want anything to do with his mother!, even his sister is a trouble make and its the problems that his sister gives his mother, then she gets ****** and then she takes it out on my DH and not the person or people that have caused the problems!. With my DH and his mother now on talking terms i get the feeling that hes undecided about where he spends Christmas, the original plans where we would have a quiet day just the two of us, and if he wanted to go and see his mum then that was fine, but he says that if i don't want to go up then he wont!. Ive offered that his mum and sister come here for dinner, but he quite rightly pointed out saying 'do you honestly want them here for dinner?'. what should i do like i say I'm happy for him to go up there for Christmas day and I'll stay here with the dog!. What should i do? make an appearance and and give the persona that I'm no longer taking their ****?! or stay away but i don't want my DH to miss out!.

Sorry it rambles on but if i didn't explain fully it would be pointless asking the question.

Anyways hope yous all have a merry Christmas and a happy new year.

Sam


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi sammilb,

Family feuds suck! We have similar family members, and its always the same, damned if you do and damned if you don't. Why don't you and dh just do a lovely Christmas together but maybe offer to have mil and sil round on Boxing Day for lunch?

Good luck with what ever you decide, I know how it feels having to make decisions like this!


Ducky


----------



## Sammilb (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi yeah the more i think about it the more i prefer to stay here at home! 

Sam x


----------

